# my competition carbon tandem (2006 build)



## protorre (Jul 7, 2009)

my tandem , with 15 race for year ..... of the 2006 ..... 

is very strong and wonderfull.....:thumbsup:


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

Very interesting! Tell us more about it.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Is it me or do others see the fork legs not running parallel to the headtube. Looks like they pull the axle aft increasing the trail and put the axle at almost zero offset to the steerer.

Also notice the "prototype" decal just forward of the stoker seat tube. Wonder if they ever went into production?

Where we ride, I think it would need a skid or glide plate, otherwise I'll be repairing that bottom tube a few times.

PK


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

i think the bar is turned a tad to the right...that and the angle the picture were taken from make it look like it's not parallel.


----------



## protorre (Jul 7, 2009)

This tandem has done 10-12 GF of MTB a year , from 2006 to now . 
Very well bike , and was designed by me, built in carbon wrapped, now has a 150mm Marzocchi Fork. 
Problems highlighted by PMK are only show.....and only of the visionary ...
this bike is wonderfull and is possible to run in the turn with rear wheel stop (as the single bike ) and in the jump the bike same time Raise the two wheels ....

you see a strange offset because the photo came with the fork turned slightly ..


----------



## claudiu_c (Feb 2, 2013)

have you any pictures from the build?


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Any idea of total bike weight?


----------



## DonP. (Dec 4, 2012)

Looks like the top triple clamp is the culprit. Would make for faster steering on a tight trail... Also looks like an aluminum Cannondale med/sm frame.


----------

